# Choices



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

The longer I spend looking at guns the less sure I am of what I want. I do know that in the future I would like a 1911, probably a Kimber in .45. For my first gun I originally tried a few and thought it would be the Glock 34. After some more research I am also considering the Springfield XD9. Now as I research a little more the Walther P99 also looks worthy of consideration. I am just confused as to the different models of P99 and the differences between them are. I am looking for a 9mm with at least a 4" barrel. I dont want a compact. Other than that my wants are pretty open I just need to know the specifics of each model. Thanks all.


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

So you want a P99 full size and the trigger choices are AS and QA.

The AS is a double action/single action with a 4.6 lb single action pull and a VERY short VERY nice reset. It is the one I recommend. 

The QA is a Glock-like trigger that is half-cocked or uncocked and gives you an 8 lb pull. It is referred to as a DAO but isn't really. If you want a trigger that is consistent shot to shot you will get that with the QA but if you decock the gun will not fire until recocked.

The AS can also give you a consistent trigger shot to shot. Just chamber a round and pull the trigger back to the single action position. The gun will then have the same single action pull on every shot. Alternatively, for carry, you can decock the AS and it will give you an 8lb first shot and 4.6 lb on subsequent shots. This is how most of us on this site carry the AS. You can recock by moving the slide back about 1/4 inch.

This may sound complicated but it is not at all. Get your hands on a P99 AS and you will not want to let go. It is a beautifully crafted gun with great ergonomics. It is a copy of a Glock in that it is striker fired, polymer framed, coated with Tenifer (THE BEST COATING), and very easy to field strip. The gun looks good and feels good and it is James Bond's gun. :>)


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree. I know at least when I'm in the market I want my new gun ASAP. However, you'd be doing yourself a disservice if you did not at least hold a P99 before you make your decision. They can be hard to find at gun shops and gun shows in my area (NC). I like my full size AS so much that I will soon be in the market for a compact (among others). :smt077


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I would go for the AS before the QA. As much as I would like to shoot one my range doesnt have any Walthers to shoot. Noone I know has one either. If I did end up choosing the Walther it would most likely be without having ever shot one. The other 2 guns I'm looking at right now are a Glock and a Springfield Armory both of which the range carries. Ive all ready shot Glocks. I dont want to dismiss the Walther just because I dont have access to one, but I would love to see how it felt and shot first before putting some cash down on it.


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

Where do you live? Maybe someone on this site is close by.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I live in NY. Not the best place to be a gun enthusiast. I would never feel comfortable asking someone else to let me check out their gun though unless I knew them.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

It's a bit of a hassle in NY, but not as bad as it's made out to be. Lifetime no-renewal carry permits aren't to be had in many pro-gun states for example.

I have a .40cal P99 AS. NY is a big place, but if you find yourself in the Buffalo / Niagara Falls area, drop me a line.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Good to see another New Yorker here. Not all of NY is bad really just the city and the county where I live because of its proximity to the city. Over here all handgun permits are for 5 years and must be renewed. If not they expire and you must hand in all guns on the permit. I hear Buffalo is nice I may be in that area soon to bring my daughter to visit Niagra Falls. I don't think I'll get a chance to do any shooting while I'm there though, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Consider going over into Canada if you go to see the Falls. The view is better from over there. You'd need to leave the handgun here though, Customs has a limited sense of humor about firearms. ;-)


----------

